# Seerosenblätter bekommen Risse



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

bei mir bekommen alle Seerosenblätter (auch die Blätter der __ Seekanne sind betroffen) Risse. Die Risse bilden sich in der Mitte der Blätter, im Laufe der Zeit werden es immer mehr. Letztendlich erreichen die Risse die Blattenden und das ganze Blatt vergammelt.
Habe meine Pflanzen nur in lehmhaltigen Sand gesetzt und einen Osmocote Düngerkegel an die Wurzeln geschoben.
Da es noch Jungpflanzen sind, stehen sie zur Zeit in ca. 40cm tiefe.
Was fehlt den Pflanzen? Was könnte die Ursache sein?

Viele Grüße
morle


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Morle,

das Schadensbild ist neu für mich. Kannst Du mal ein Bild von den Blättern machen und hier ins Forum stellen? Ich würde es auch gern anderen Seerosenzüchtern zeigen und mir deren Meinung anhören.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo Werner,
Ich liefere hier mal die Bilder nach.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2004)

Und hier das nächste. Jedes frisch getriebene Blatt sieht spätestens nach 3 Tagen so aus. Fische können nicht dafür verantwortlich sein, da die Pflanzen erst noch in den Teich sollen.

Viele Grüße 
peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo morle !

Ich denke es hat was mit einem Hagelschlag zu tun. Bei mir sehen die 
Blätter an den Bäumen zum Teil ähnlich aus... leider  Das hat vor ca. 3  Wochen 15 min volle Pulle runter geschüttet. Glücklicherweise waren  meine Seerosen  da noch nicht so weit raus, so dass die noch mal glimpflich davongekommen sind.

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo Morle,
ich würde auch sagen,dass es Hagelschlag oder Ähnliches ist....
denn wie man auf dem Foto sieht hast du auch viele gesunde Blätter


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
danke Euch für Eure Antworten. Habe zwar nicht mitbekommen, dass es hier gehagelt hat. Kann ja aber Nachts gewesen sein. Deshalb möchte ich Eure Vermutung auch nicht ausschließen.
Mal sehen, wie es mit den Pflanzen weitergeht.
Viele Grüße
morle


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo Morle,
das muss nicht unbedingt Hagel gewesen sein,ein starker Platzregen tuts auch.
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2004)

hallo,
hast du die pflanzen auch auf schädlinge abgesucht? es gibt glaub ich 2 sorten, die an den seerosen knabbern.


----------

